# Dekla Watches just published their first Deck watch on FB>>>>



## StufflerMike

DEKLA WATCHES just published a first pic of their new DEKLA Deckwatch with 925/000 silver dial and heat blued hands. Movement is an ETA/Unitas 6498 with Côtes de Genève finish. Case diameter: 40mm.


----------



## jmariorebelo

Is this one of the smallest 6497 powered watches ever? 

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## redhed18

jmariorebelo said:


> Is this one of the smallest 6497 powered watches ever?


Yeah I was just going to say that is impressive!


----------



## SuperDadHK

and a silver dial!
sounds interesting from the spec


----------



## StufflerMike

649*8* it is and 40mm cases are available from competitors as well. Cornehl for example. There was a Laco Unitas 6498-1 as well. Tourby offers 40,5mm cases.


----------



## jmariorebelo

stuffler said:


> 649*8* it is and 40mm cases are available from competitors as well. Cornehl for example. There was a Laco Unitas 6498-1 as well. Tourby offers 40,5mm cases.


Yes, 6498, although there isn't any difference in size between that one and 6497.

I do know about the 40.5 Tourby's, like the charming Navigator 40. Never heard about Cornehl, I shall investigate further.

Sent from my Mi 9T using Tapatalk


----------



## Aquaracer1

Looks great. Reminds me of Dornbluth


----------



## StufflerMike

Aquaracer1 said:


> Looks great. Reminds me of Dornbluth


Well, I like the looks as well, however the DEKLA can't hold a candle to Dornblüth.....and it does not want to


----------



## commanche

Unitas movement, 40mm case, 20mm lug width. Hopefully lug to lug is not too long.
Depending on the price, but I have to say I am tempted to get this eventhough I already have Stowa Marine small second 36mm


----------



## StufflerMike

Next pic (copied from FB)


----------



## KAS118

stuffler said:


> View attachment 14924171
> 
> 
> DEKLA WATCHES just published a first pic of their new DEKLA Deckwatch with 925/000 silver dial and heat blued hands. Movement is an ETA/Unitas 6498 with Côtes de Genève finish. Case diameter: 40mm.


Now that looks a beauty 👍


----------



## JavierRU

stuffler said:


> 649*8* it is and 40mm cases are available from competitors as well. Cornehl for example. There was a Laco Unitas 6498-1 as well. Tourby offers 40,5mm cases.


Cornehl's 40mm cases are made by Dekla )


----------



## kakefe

stuffler said:


> Next pic (copied from FB)
> 
> View attachment 14936793


that s sharp for sure .. any info about the lug to lug measure and price ?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Papichulo

Merhaba… maybe a 50mm lug to lug measurement


----------



## StufflerMike

No price, the watch isn‘t on the market yet. Publishing a new watch/model on FB does not mean it is immediately available.


----------



## kakefe

Papichulo said:


> Merhaba&#8230; maybe a 50mm lug to lug measurement


Merhaba , 50 mm will be huge on my wrist 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaddyChicago

50mm lug to lug seems a bit much...it looks smaller than that to my eye. It's roughly the same case size and style as a Stowa Flieger 40mm...which is 48.6mm. So it might still be too big but there's only one way to be sure. The case size is very wearable for a 7inch/178mm wrist like mine. 

At any rate, it's damned sharp. I'll be eager to see photographs of the production version in various light conditions on a variety of straps.


----------



## brshatch

we redesigned this watch case. Now l2l is 48.3mm.


----------



## StufflerMike

brshatch said:


> we redesigned this watch case. Now l2l is 48.3mm.


Thanks for chiming in.


----------



## StufflerMike

JavierRU said:


> Cornehl's 40mm cases are made by Dekla )


Thats correct. Mr. Shapiro and Mr. Cornehl together developed the 40mm case and Dekla Watches now produce them for Cornehl and other watch manufacturers.


----------



## DSDickson

This is an inviting watch. Love that it is only 48.3 L2L. Do we know yet what the thickness is? I think I like it better than the Stowa 40mm, especially if less than 12mm thick.


----------



## brshatch

exactly! that's for sure. Mike, how do you know those things?


----------



## brshatch

without crystal 10,1mm


----------



## flyingpicasso

The specs are fantastic and quite tempting. The only drawbacks in my mind are the overly large name at the top and the bottlecap crown design. Looking forward to seeing how the movement is finished out...


----------



## DSDickson

brshatch said:


> without crystal 10,1mm


Thank you!


----------



## heb

What is it with these Dekla people? I've got one, have one on order, and if previous pricing is an indicator, may have two on order. Nice job.

heb


----------



## StufflerMike

Dekla published new Marine model variations and specs

















In a few days the models will all be available in their online store.

Specs:

Movement: Unitas 6498.1, Côte de Genève, blue screws

Case: Inhouse stainless steel case with a polished and brushed finish (side brushed), anti-reflective slightly domed sapphire crystal. Screwed display back, crystal diameter: 36mm. 
Diameter: 40mm
Height: 10,1mm
L2L: 48.3 mm
Lug width::20mm 
Waterproof: 5 ATM

Dial: 925/000 silver dial black painted indexes / 925/000 silver dial black lacquered white painted indexes

Hands: Hour hand, minute hand and small seconds hand thermically blued or steel polished

Price: €710 (€596 euros exl. VAT)+ shipping


----------



## kakefe

attracting !! especially silver with arabic no s .. I also want to see wristshot 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

kakefe said:


> attracting !! especially silver with arabic no s .. I also want to see wristshot.


In a few days they will be available via Dekla online shop. Buy the very first Dekla Marine and post wrist shots ;-)


----------



## FrankDerek

Amazing specs for the price!


----------



## DSDickson

Mike I'm crushed; I thought you had more sway with them than that! What happened, all those upside down Roman numerals. :-s:-(;-)


----------



## PaddyChicago

Very impressive value proposition. They all look like total strap queens, too. I can envision lots of attractive combinations for all 4 models.


----------



## PaddyChicago

stuffler said:


> In a few days they will be available via Dekla online shop. Buy the very first Dekla Marine and post wrist shots ;-)


it's a sore temptation, Mike, I won't lie.


----------



## brshatch

kakefe said:


> attracting !! especially silver with arabic no s .. I also want to see wristshot
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


here is video:


----------



## Papichulo

Wow, it looks tall, but a real beauty!!


----------



## flyingpicasso

Unitas in a 40mm X 48.3mm case is a game changer in this space...wonder why other makers (looking at you, Stowa) couldn't have produced a case at this size for their Unitas-powered watches? The price is very aggressive...Dekla should sell plenty of these!


----------



## PaddyChicago

flyingpicasso said:


> Unitas in a 40mm X 48.3mm case is a game changer in this space...wonder why other makers (looking at you, Stowa) couldn't have produced a case at this size for their Unitas-powered watches? The price is very aggressive...Dekla should sell plenty of these!


The Stowa Marine Original is hardly a dinner plate in comparison...it's only 1mm larger in diameter at 41mm and 1.9mm (50.2mm vs 48.3mm) larger lug-to-lug. Also, didn't Stowa just release a 36mm Marine Small Seconds with a 7001 movement? I think they're doing a good job of taking care of the skinny wristed market demographic.


----------



## flyingpicasso

PaddyChicago said:


> The Stowa Marine Original is hardly a dinner plate in comparison...it's only 1mm larger in diameter at 41mm and 1.9mm (50.2mm vs 48.3mm) larger lug-to-lug. Also, didn't Stowa just release a 36mm Marine Small Seconds with a 7001 movement? I think they're doing a good job of taking care of the skinny wristed market demographic.


Even talking about a mm or two, the Stowa MO is just too large for me--particularly the L2L. I already own their 40mm MA silver dial with a L2L of 48.6mm, and it's at the edge of acceptable. Two extra mm of thickness on the Stowa is not insignificant either. I would have jumped at the MO if it were offered with Dekla's dimensions. And I know about the 36mm offering, but that watch is not as appealing from any angle. Hats off to Stowa for releasing a 36mm version, though.


----------



## flyingpicasso

dup


----------



## pr1uk

Great looking watch


----------



## brshatch

Hello everybody,

finally we got the sample parts back after electroplating (Ruthenium dial). I think ruthenium dial is beautiful. The black version is only available with ruthenium dial and with a solid platinum hands PlRu 950/50 (i.e. no coating, but pure platinum). Unfortunately we also have to adjust the price. 117.6 EUR without VAT (140 EUR incl.VAT).

Platinum sheet was ordered. The white version is actually available for order now, but since we are behind due to COVID-19, we wanted to wait to publish it in the shop. But if you urgently want the white version, please contact us by email.

Have a nice Weekend


----------



## singularityseven

DEKLA have updated their website with the Deckwatch listing! I got a bit carried away and played with their configuration tool.

Arabic: https://deklawatches.com/en/deckwatch/deckwatch40_arabic
Roman: https://deklawatches.com/en/deckwatch/deckwatch40_roman












































Lots of fun options!


----------



## Awesom-O 4000

I think I would go with the Ruthenium dial, Roman Numerals, and Platinum hands. It's definitely on my list.


----------



## praetor47

this is definitely HOT. but (there's always a but ), to me it needs one thing and one thing only: a power reserve indicator at 12 o'clock. it would make it both a) more "authentic deck watchy" and b) have another, significant leg up on competitors  with that, i'd get one even if it was 500€ more expensive 

that would be pretty much my dream "affordable deck wristwatch", 'cause others with those features cost _a lot_ more


----------



## jmariorebelo

praetor47 said:


> this is definitely HOT. but (there's always a but ), to me it needs one thing and one thing only: a power reserve indicator at 12 o'clock. it would make it both a) more "authentic deck watchy" and b) have another, significant leg up on competitors  with that, i'd get one even if it was 500€ more expensive
> 
> that would be pretty much my dream "affordable deck wristwatch", 'cause others with those features cost _a lot_ more


This is an uneducated guess, but I highly doubt a power reserve indicator can be designed, prototyped, assembled, tested, redesigned, produced and released to the public, and sold with just a €500 price increase. Not to mention how much time and initial investment it would take.


----------



## StufflerMike

jmariorebelo said:


> This is an uneducated guess, but I highly doubt a power reserve indicator can be designed, prototyped, assembled, tested, redesigned, produced and released to the public, and sold with just a €500 price increase. Not to mention how much time and initial investment it would take.


Well, a modified ETA 6498 with power reserve indication already exisits. However, due to constructional needs, the pr indication is not located at 12. Brands offering this complication: Zeppelin and Iron Annie by PointTec, Davosa, DuBois. Not what I would call an uncluttered dial design.


----------



## praetor47

StufflerMike said:


> Well, a modified ETA 6498 with power reserve indication already exisits. However, due to constructional needs, the pr indication is not located at 12. Brands offering this complication: Zeppelin and Iron Annie by PointTec, Davosa, DuBois. Not what I would call an uncluttered dial design.


yes, that PR at 10-11 is quite cluttered. (design-wise) i'd love to see something like this, in a more affordable package (completely uncluttered and it's a 38,5mm case):







i guess i'll keep on dreaming


----------



## StufflerMike

praetor47 said:


> ....I guess i'll keep on dreaming


Yep, keep on dreaming. Imho the Dornblüth is far away from just being a modified Unitas.


----------



## FrankDerek

With the lock down meaning that I couldn't spend my hard earned Euro's in a pub or restaurant for quite some time now I am ready to pull the trigger on a silver dialed, Arabic numeral with onion crown and blued hands version, the classic. If I order one now though, I break my own agreement to not buy a new watch while one is making its way to me. Which might take a while because it is stuck in Russia, with the postal service being out of commission for the time being. But there is a 2-3 week waiting period so maybe the Vostok will get to me before the Dekla could.


----------



## Papichulo

FrankDerek said:


> With the lock down meaning that I couldn't spend my hard earned Euro's in a pub or restaurant for quite some time now I am ready to pull the trigger on a silver dialed, Arabic numeral with onion crown and blued hands version, the classic. If I order one now though, I break my own agreement to not buy a new watch while one is making its way to me. Which might take a while because it is stuck in Russia, with the postal service being out of commission for the time being. But there is a 2-3 week waiting period so maybe the Vostok will get to me before the Dekla could.


You probably are right about the Vostok arriving first; however, the Dekla is worth the wait. Cheers!


----------



## praetor47

StufflerMike said:


> Yep, keep on dreaming. Imho the Dornblüth is far away from just being a modified Unitas.


i think we may have been lost in translation or something  I never even for a second thought that the Dornbluth is "just a modified Unitas" 

but i've seen those Unitases modded with both hacking and central seconds, plus there's that one previously discussed with a already PR at 10-11... so how hard can it be to mod it for that same PR but at 12h? :think::-d

anyway, if that's too complicated and expensive after all, and thus out of the question, iirc there's 7001s available with a PR at 12 

but this Dekla is still very, very tempting for that price... :think:


----------



## singularityseven

DEKLA posted a clip of their Deck watch on Instagram -

__
http://instagr.am/p/CBvVFWpHdXG/


----------



## FrankDerek

OK, I just ordered one. The classic; silver dial, Arabic numerals, onion crown and blued hands. 

I have violated the gentleman's agreement I had with myself not to buy a new watch while one is in the post, but these are "unprecedented times™" so screw it. I wonder if the Vostok stuck in Russia, or the Dekla will be here first.


----------



## Eugene Hot

6498 in the 40 mm case is great. Movement size unfortunately necessitate to make the case higher, more cylindrical. and this is in the tradition of the Saxonian school. I prefer cases in UFO shape. The proportions of the case and the dial 41 mm Stowa MO are more harmonious in my opinion.
If add for deklas screw balance, swan neck regulator, interesting finish of wheels - look fine. Maybe add choice grades of movement - 6498.1 or 6498.2?

























That do you think?


----------



## RustyBin5

I like almost everything 

However the crown looks weird / I can’t see past it.


----------



## singularityseven

RustyBin5 said:


> I like almost everything
> 
> However the crown looks weird / I can't see past it.


Which crown do you not like? They have two - an onion crown and a classic crown.


----------



## wkw

Dekla deck watch looks really good to me. Personally, 40mm case size is a sweet spot for my 7” wrist. 

Just debating which dial color should I get....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RustyBin5

singularityseven said:


> Which crown do you not like? They have two - an onion crown and a classic crown.


The classic. Kind of ..... trapezoidal (is that even a word ) in profile


----------



## singularityseven

RustyBin5 said:


> trapezoidal


 It is a word. In mathematics at least!


----------



## ddestici

FrankDerek said:


> OK, I just ordered one. The classic; silver dial, Arabic numerals, onion crown and blued hands.
> 
> I have violated the gentleman's agreement I had with myself not to buy a new watch while one is in the post, but these are "unprecedented times™" so screw it. I wonder if the Vostok stuck in Russia, or the Dekla will be here first.


Well, could you please share some (a lot of, in fact ) photos of that beauty? I am also considering to buy one with that combiantion.. I would like to see the details of; dial, hands, case and caseback in aome photos if possible.. ?


----------



## singularityseven

__
http://instagr.am/p/CC0TCGBHg6c/


----------



## jjmc87

These are some really nice looking watches! Has anyone ordered one here? I'm considering the ruthenium dial version with gold hands, hoping Dekla posts more "in the metal" pictures soon


----------



## wkw

Just ordered one with black ruthenium dial and white gold hands. 

I think it will take a few weeks for Dekla to build it. 

Can’t wait....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjmc87

wkw said:


> Just ordered one with black ruthenium dial and white gold hands.
> 
> I think it will take a few weeks for Dekla to build it.
> 
> Can't wait....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome man that was the other option I was considering. Would love to hear your thoughts when it arrives (soon hopefully)!


----------



## wkw

jjmc87 said:


> Awesome man that was the other option I was considering. Would love to hear your thoughts when it arrives (soon hopefully)!


Yes. Fingers crossing......

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankDerek

ddestici said:


> Well, could you please share some (a lot of, in fact ) photos of that beauty? I am also considering to buy one with that combiantion.. I would like to see the details of; dial, hands, case and caseback in aome photos if possible.. ?


Yesterday I received an email from Boris from Dekla that my watch will soon be shipped. He said they are sorry about the delay (who cares about delays in this crazy world we are in right now?) and because the reduction in sales tax which happened recently they are refunding me the difference!

So now I only have to wait just a little longer


----------



## Brey17

I think their Deckwatch with arabic numerals is incredible. Especially the 40mm w/ just under 10mm tall case. I just emailed them to find out if the arabic indices on their Deckwatch / black ruthenium / white gold hands can be made with white gold as well.

I am all over that one way or the other.


----------



## Brey17

So it turns out, the indices are printed on. I swear the rendering makes it look applied. Still amazing and it’s not cost effective to have them made with applied 14k white gold same as the hands.


----------



## FrankDerek

The watch has arrived! I love it. The dial looks amazing in direct sunlight and the size is perfect. I have another watch with a similar movement (6497) that is 42mm and sometimes feels a little large. The Dekla wear just that important bit smaller.

They were out of official boxes so they send it in a plain box and will send the right box when the shipment of new boxes has arrived. They packed a second strap as well for the trouble, they really shouldn't have but hey, free stuff! I am Dutch after all.

My only niggles are that the crown could have been a little larger for more easy winding and the length of the strap (which wasn't stated on the website). I am on the hole closest to the case right now (in hot weather). Dekla asked me in an email to inform them about what they could do better because I am one of the first to receive the deck watch, and this is probably all that I can think of to improve upon.

And some pics:


----------



## jjmc87

That looks really great man thanks for the pics/write up! Always nice to see some shots in the real world

I think if I could make one change it would be that the numerals would be slightly smaller? But that's a very minor quibble.

Oh and I would love the option of applied markers in various options some day


----------



## jmariorebelo

It does look great. I think the size of the numerals is spot on, but I do think the minute hand is a bit too think. The overhead shot of the watch inside the case shows this best.

Overall, it seems like a fantastic watch, even more when you consider the price.


----------



## FrankDerek

jjmc87 said:


> That looks really great man thanks for the pics/write up! Always nice to see some shots in the real world
> 
> I think if I could make one change it would be that the numerals would be slightly smaller? But that's a very minor quibble.
> 
> Oh and I would love the option of applied markers in various options some day


The numerals are the right size (for me). A choice for applied numerals would be amazing!



jmariorebelo said:


> It does look great. I think the size of the numerals is spot on, but I do think the minute hand is a bit too think. The overhead shot of the watch inside the case shows this best.
> 
> Overall, it seems like a fantastic watch, even more when you consider the price.


Yes, the hour hand is thin, but the overhead shot with the protective plastic still on it obscures it more than what you see with normal use. I can read the time at a glance pretty well.

It is a great package all things considered.


----------



## singularityseven

Congratulations. That looks very nice! What does the caseback look like?


----------



## FrankDerek

singularityseven said:


> Congratulations. That looks very nice! What does the caseback look like?


Nothing too fancy, blued screws and Geneva striping:










EDIT: what a ****ty pic. Will try later to do something a little better.


----------



## wkw

FrankDerek said:


> The watch has arrived! I love it. The dial looks amazing in direct sunlight and the size is perfect. I have another watch with a similar movement (6497) that is 42mm and sometimes feels a little large. The Dekla wear just that important bit smaller.
> 
> They were out of official boxes so they send it in a plain box and will send the right box when the shipment of new boxes has arrived. They packed a second strap as well for the trouble, they really shouldn't have but hey, free stuff! I am Dutch after all.
> 
> My only niggles are that the crown could have been a little larger for more easy winding and the length of the strap (which wasn't stated on the website). I am on the hole closest to the case right now (in hot weather). Dekla asked me in an email to inform them about what they could do better because I am one of the first to receive the deck watch, and this is probably all that I can think of to improve upon.
> 
> And some pics:
> View attachment 15378224
> 
> 
> View attachment 15378225
> 
> 
> View attachment 15378226


Congratulations! Such a beautiful watch you got. And thanks for sharing your thoughts.

May I ask if you ordered an onion crown of standard crown.

Thanks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankDerek

wkw said:


> Congratulations! Such a beautiful watch you got. And thanks for sharing your thoughts.
> 
> May I ask if you ordered an onion crown of standard crown.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I ordered (and got) an onion crown. As I said it could be a little larger (width wise and not diameter per se), like my Elysee with a 6497:


----------



## usc1

FrankDerek said:


> The watch has arrived! I love it. The dial looks amazing in direct sunlight and the size is perfect. I have another watch with a similar movement (6497) that is 42mm and sometimes feels a little large. The Dekla wear just that important bit smaller.
> 
> They were out of official boxes so they send it in a plain box and will send the right box when the shipment of new boxes has arrived. They packed a second strap as well for the trouble, they really shouldn't have but hey, free stuff! I am Dutch after all.
> 
> My only niggles are that the crown could have been a little larger for more easy winding and the length of the strap (which wasn't stated on the website). I am on the hole closest to the case right now (in hot weather). Dekla asked me in an email to inform them about what they could do better because I am one of the first to receive the deck watch, and this is probably all that I can think of to improve upon.
> 
> And some pics:
> View attachment 15378224
> 
> 
> View attachment 15378225
> 
> 
> View attachment 15378226


Nice watch!

I thought the original renderings have a bottle cap style crown? The design of the original crown would've solved your difficulty winding issue maybe?


----------



## FrankDerek

usc1 said:


> Nice watch!
> 
> I thought the original renderings have a bottle cap style crown? The design of the original crown would've solved your difficulty winding issue maybe?


You can choose between the onion and the classic crown. In the renderings the classic crown looks smaller than the onion crown, and I like the style of the onion crown more so that's the reason I chose it. All in all the crown size/winding is just a very minor (non) issue and I am very happy with my purchase!


----------



## usc1

FrankDerek said:


> You can choose between the onion and the classic crown. In the renderings the classic crown looks smaller than the onion crown, and I like the style of the onion crown more so that's the reason I chose it. All in all the crown size/winding is just a very minor (non) issue and I am very happy with my purchase!


I was thinking of possibly getting one myself. I am intrigued by the size as I thought other marine watches were a bit big for that style.

Would you say the build quality is near Stowa?

Thanks.


----------



## jfdupuis

How long did it take to get your watch after you placed your order? I'm waiting for mine and it's been two weeks since I placed the order.


----------



## StufflerMike

jfdupuis said:


> How long did it take to get your watch after you placed your order? I'm waiting for mine and it's been two weeks since I placed the order.


Two weeks and you complain ? Really ?


----------



## jfdupuis

I'm not complaining.I'm asking other people about their experience. 

Sent from my SM-A505W using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankDerek

usc1 said:


> I was thinking of possibly getting one myself. I am intrigued by the size as I thought other marine watches were a bit big for that style.
> 
> Would you say the build quality is near Stowa?
> 
> Thanks.


The size was what attracted me as well.
I haven't handled a Stowa myself, so I couldn't say. The quality is up there with (and probably beyond) my Alpina and Longines, two of my more expensive pieces (I tend to stay under a € 1.000 per watch). For the price the quality and finish is excellent!



jfdupuis said:


> How long did it take to get your watch after you placed your order? I'm waiting for mine and it's been two weeks since I placed the order.


4-5 weeks. They emailed me during the wait to keep me updated. Have some patience, it will arrive shortly. They are a small operation and we are in a pandemic after all.

They told me they were all out of their branded boxes and they are expecting a shipment soon. So you will probably receive yours in the right box.

As you might have noticed ny good experiences with the watch and the company have made me a fan and advocate. Highly recommended!


----------



## Awesom-O 4000

I'll probably order the white dial with roman numerals, but I would like to see a version with Breguet numerals, like the new Longines 1946.


----------



## DEV1ST8R

It looks like there are only two payment options; bank wire transfer or PayPal. What method are you guys using? I'm afraid PayPal will tack on unnecessary currency conversion fees, and I've never made a foreign purchase with a bank wire so I'm not sure what associated fees or costs are involved with that option...


----------



## AFG08

I think you can avoid conversion fees by adding a credit card to your PayPal account that does not charge a conversion fee. Then choose that card for payment. I keep a zero balance in my Paypal account and always choose how I want payment to be made.


----------



## DEV1ST8R

AFG08 said:


> I think you can avoid conversion fees by adding a credit card to your PayPal account that does not charge a conversion fee. Then choose that card for payment. I keep a zero balance in my Paypal account and always choose how I want payment to be made.


That was going to be my plan unless I heard something otherwise. Hopefully at the least, PayPal would be clear up front about what any included fees would be.


----------



## wkw

Just took delivery. It's beautiful and I'm very happy with it.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## verdandy

Love granular reflections of the dial.


----------



## jjmc87

wkw said:


> Just took delivery. It's beautiful and I'm very happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





verdandy said:


> Love granular reflections of the dial.


Congrats guys they look fantastic!

Really eager to get mine, first manual wind for me


----------



## wkw

jjmc87 said:


> Congrats guys they look fantastic!
> 
> Really eager to get mine, first manual wind for me


Thanks jjmc87

I'm very pleased with mine. White dial version posted by verdandy looks very nice as well.

I think Dekla offers great value of the product.

Happy hunting for your first manual wind!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoBuffs11

wkw said:


> Just took delivery. It's beautiful and I'm very happy with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wow, that ruthenium dial is stunning.


----------



## jjmc87

I was in contact with Dekla recently and if I'm remembering correctly they'll have a couple new dials to show soon, one in white marble and the other being black onyx


----------



## wkw

GoBuffs11 said:


> Wow, that ruthenium dial is stunning.


Thanks. The color tone is quite unique and I really like it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Geezer

Can you tell me the weight of the Dekla Marine/ Deck watch please?
on their website it tells you all the dimensions and says ‘weight’ but doesn’t tell you the answer.
if you go on their configuration for the flieger, you can get a hand winding 40 mm for 54 grammes.
I am very interested in the Deck watch but would like to know the weight - I have an aversion to the heavier watches. I once bought a Steinhart which was too heavy to be comfortable... I am hoping that this will be around 70g. Stowa makes a 41mm at 77g and 36mm at 70g. Those seem acceptable/ good for everyday use.
thanks for your help...


----------



## jjmc87

The Geezer said:


> Can you tell me the weight of the Dekla Marine/ Deck watch please?
> on their website it tells you all the dimensions and says 'weight' but doesn't tell you the answer.
> if you go on their configuration for the flieger, you can get a hand winding 40 mm for 54 grammes.
> I am very interested in the Deck watch but would like to know the weight - I have an aversion to the heavier watches. I once bought a Steinhart which was too heavy to be comfortable... I am hoping that this will be around 70g. Stowa makes a 41mm at 77g and 36mm at 70g. Those seem acceptable/ good for everyday use.
> thanks for your help...


Send them an email I'm sure they'll happily tell you the weight of the watch head.

I prefer light watches also, I'm guessing it's very close to the hand wind 40mm pilot given how similar the specs are.


----------



## gangrel

My bronze deck watch is 73 grams; that's with strap, but probably a lighter strap than the factory strap. I dislike heavy watches too; this one isn't. 

And, bronze is heavier than steel, assuming the case shapes are the same.


----------



## gangrel

jjmc87 said:


> I was in contact with Dekla recently and if I'm remembering correctly they'll have a couple new dials to show soon, one in white marble and the other being black onyx


Hmmm...tempting. Have to see what pricing is like, and whether this makes for a thicker piece.


----------



## The Geezer

Hi all,
just emailed them last night and they got back to me right away - it weighs around 60g which is very impressive. I have a Stowa Partitio which is 37mm and that is around 62g according to the Stowa website. The Partitio feels perfect in weight as a daily wear, so that would put the DEKLA deck watch in the same range. Even more tempting now..
Also good that they were so prompt in responding. There seems to be an excellent customer service professionalism/ approach at Stowa and Dekla, maybe its a German thing. Can't say its much of an English thing, but I digress..


----------



## PaddyChicago

verdandy said:


> Love granular reflections of the dial.


Very nice! Do you have more pictures of it, perhaps in sunlight? I'm very interested in seeing how the grained silver dial interacts with the blued hands.


----------



## verdandy

PaddyChicago said:


> Very nice! Do you have more pictures of it, perhaps in sunlight? I'm very interested in seeing how the grained silver dial interacts with the blued hands.


Here


----------



## PaddyChicago

Thank you! It's nice to see how the dial changes color depending on lighting, and the blued hands really look gorgeous in daylight. Well done!


----------



## Skellig

Well thank you all for hooking me in and I have ordered one from Boris and Dekla. I would like to thank FrankDerek on here for his photos and information and for being very helpful when I sent him a PM with some questions.
I went for the white dial with Roman numerals in the end mainly because I don’t have a watch with Roman numerals and the Roman numerals appear bigger than the Arabic numbers and fill the uncluttered dial a little more which is something I like.
This is also my first hand wound watch and I have really enjoyed learning about the workings and parts of the 6498-1 movement so that I will understand what I am looking at through the display back.
I have had Stowas, Laco and Archimede before and I am sure the Decla will have the same quality of watches Hergestellt In Deutschland.
Will post some photos when the waiting ends.


----------



## Nebido

Some small pics of my Dekla with Ruthenium dial and 14k white gold hands @ Staib Milanaise.
If you consider the price, the manual work they put in, everything made in-house, except of the movement + glass, the final result
definitely exceeded my expectations.
From my side, Dekla gets a clear recommendation. my first Dekla but not my last one, if they keep up the good work.


----------



## jjmc87

Nebido said:


> Some small pics of my Dekla with Ruthenium dial and 14k white gold hands @ Staib Milanaise.
> If you consider the price, the manual work they put in, everything made in-house, except of the movement + glass, the final result
> definitely exceeded my expectations.
> From my side, Dekla gets a clear recommendation. my first Dekla but not my last one, if they keep up the good work.
> 
> View attachment 15537109
> View attachment 15537110
> 
> View attachment 15537111
> View attachment 15537112
> 
> View attachment 15537114


Thanks for sharing and congrats! I have a very similar one on the way (yellow gold hands and roman numerals), even have the same bracelet waiting to be paired with it


----------



## Nebido

You won't regret it, i'm sure.
As i wrote in another thread, yellow gold hands was my original configuration, because i wanted to pair it with a Hirsch Massai Ostrich strap in beige.
For my taste a beautiful, color matching combination, with yellow gold hands + Ruthenium dial, if you are happy with the look of a leather strap on your wrist.
Because of the longer than expected waiting time, 11 weeks, seems they are very busy, i changed it to the white gold hands.
I knew i would end up with a milanaise strap, i'm always struggling with the look of a leather strap on my wrist.
Depending on the case size, it's to much straight down, against a Milansaise, which looks much more rounded on my wrist
Difficult to describe outside my mother language and my imperfect knowledge of the english language, Milanaise, metal bracelets looks more rounded on my wrist, more as a unit, more uniform, so i changed it to white gold hands, because i was unsure if the yellow gold hands would match as well with the Staib bracelet.
But after receiving the watch, i'm sure it would also be a nice match up with yellow gold hands.
My only point of criticism with the watch, the crown could be a little bit more handy, but if you see the whole package, it is realy negligible.
You have to bring in some patience, order situation made it 11 weeks waiting time for me, in the end it was absolutely worth the longer than expected waiting time.


----------



## Awesom-O 4000

Nebido said:


> Some small pics of my Dekla with Ruthenium dial and 14k white gold hands @ Staib Milanaise.
> 
> View attachment 15537109


I do wish that white hands were an option. The silver hands on grey dial seem a little difficult to read.


----------



## Skellig

Those hands do not look white in any of those photographs


----------



## Nebido

In reality, in practice, the readability of the hands is realy good, even under twilight/low light conditions. 
Because of the shine of the hands, the gloss, the polish and the resulting reflections from this.
Something a picture can't realy show.

At the moment i'm sitting in a realy low light room and the hands are much more visible, than the numbers under these lighting conditions, because of the polish and the reflection it gives.
If i look straight from above under these lighting conditions (atm nearly dark room, only light from my monitor conditions (this thread in darkmode), i nearly can't see the hands.
If i turn my arm only a little bit, the shininess, the reflections in the hands make them even much more visible than the arabic numbers, makes them the most visible part of the watch.
So in my experience a non existing problem.
I don't know if white hands would fit the style of the watch, wouldn't be my taste.

I would bet, under such low lighting condition like in my room atm, the white hands would be even much less visible, because of the missing of the reflection, a polished white or yellow gold hand gives you.
Something you have to see in action.
They are even more visible, than the hands of my two Seiko Turtles, without charged lume.
The only thing, which makes the hands of the Turtles, or also my Halios more visible, is lume.
Without any lume charge, the Dekla hands are much more visible under extrem low light, as long as there is the smallest light source, which gives reflections in the hands.
Under Day light or in a bright room it is also a non exisiting problem and i have realy bad eyes.

But sure, if readability in low light, dark room, is a key factor, a watch without lume like the Deckwatch would't be on my list.
Apart from that, i have absolutely no problems with the readabilty of the 14Kt white gold hands at all.
On the very contrary, they are the most visible of all my 11 watches, if i compare them without any charged lume, the reason are the missing reflections of the other hands.


----------



## FondOfWatches

Nebido said:


> In reality, in practice, the readability of the hands is realy good, even under twilight/low light conditions.
> Because of the shine of the hands, the gloss, the polish and the resulting reflections from this.
> Something a picture can't realy show.


Hello,I really like the style of your Deckla  I have a quick question about the dial. Ruhtenium dial tends a bit quite dark, but on your pics, it looks like medium/light grey. Is that a picture effect? Cheers


----------



## Nebido

In most lighting conditions the dial looks medium grey, with a lot of facets in the medium grey range.
If it goes beyond medium grey, then rather into a light grey, but never into a real dark grey.
Under direct sunlight, like on the pics above, it's tending to a light/medium metallic grey, because of the sparkle, the reflections, the glitter of the Ruthenium dial, which can give it some kind of glow, by the grainy shimmer, texture.


----------



## Nebido

Some more Deckwatch/Ruthenium dial impressions.

@ Hirsch Massai Ostrich (the one i talked about in #106, especially a nice option for a configuration with yellow gold hands)


















@ Hirsch Mariner

Love the deck watch case profile/shape, with the curved down and very moderate sized lugs, realy flatters my wrist.


















Here you can guess, how easy the readabilty of the white gold hands can be.
In motion/reality, you have much more reflections with the polished hands, than a single picture can show, so readability of the white gold hands is mostly great.


















Watch bottom + onion crown + brushed side of the really beautifully done case


----------



## Nebido

Have a magical holiday season, but most important, stay healthy @ WuS Community all over the world. 
Deckwatch already dressed up (milanese strap) for the christmas days. 
































On the 4th pic maybe you can get a sense of the numeral printing style.

It's not a flat print, the arabic numerals consist of multiple printing layers, multiple passes of printing, which gives them sometimes (direct sidelight = slight shadows) a slightly raised, three-dimensional look.


----------



## DSDickson

Deck clock arrived today. Obligatory unboxing and on wrist foto but apologize for the crummy phone camera fotos. It is a gem, for sure!


----------



## Skellig

Congratulations, it looks fab. I get mine on Thursday fingers crossed minus the red 12 but with a black strap. Can’t wait now after seen yours.


----------



## DSDickson

Skellig said:


> Congratulations, it looks fab. I get mine on Thursday fingers crossed minus the red 12 but with a black strap. Can't wait now after seen yours.


Thanks Skellig and hope yours arrives pre New Year. The silver dial is amazing, so much character! No regrets with the red XII either. I am sure you will be thrilled with yours.

Have a blessed New Year.


----------



## Sir-Guy

That looks great, @DSDickson. Deck watches with Roman numerals just look awesome.


----------



## cnj8w

DSDickson said:


> Deck clock arrived today. Obligatory unboxing and on wrist foto but apologize for the crummy phone camera fotos. It is a gem, for sure!
> 
> View attachment 15621455
> View attachment 15621457


Your watch looks terrific! I mean--really, really nice! The roman numerals with the red XII really work well on the silver dial.

May I ask for your wrist circumference? and are you finding your watch keeping good time (I know it's early days yet!)?

Thanks so much--I'm very tempted!

C


----------



## john_marston

looks great DSDickson! That's probably my favourite configuration.

display caseback pic?

Also curious what the strap quality is like, and the packaging


----------



## DSDickson

Thanks guys. I do appreciate the votes of confidence.

cnj8w: My wrist is 16.5 cm - 16.75 cm. Ten hours in and it is spot on for time and given that it doesn't hack when 1st setting.

john marston: Nice enough presentation with typical stout Chinese wood box with creme pleather? ends. It is very tasteful and tightly crafted with embossed or laser graved logo and city. Finish and QC fits the value mark very well but just don't confuse it as fine cabinetry either. The outer slip box had some edge compression damage on top in one place even though it was multi-wrapped in bubble wrap which wasn't damaged. The cardboard shipping box was in excellent shape with all the rest nesting snugly inside. One inch extra space on the ends and half that on the sides and about one and three-quarters inch head room. I say well done on the packaging Dekla!

The leather band is not the clocks strong suit. It appears almost identical to one I have on a Chinese St 1901 Sea-gull. Again, well crafted but it doesn't wow me. Plus, it is woefully to long!!!

Lastly, the caseback is very clean and modest, it is devoid of any maker marks or the movement designation. No worry though as that "Hergestellt in Deutschland" on the exquisite face more that make up for anything lacking on the back!

All in all, this is a fabulous clock and a tremendous value. Thus, I am quite thrilled with this Deck watch. Dekla sure seems to have their act together!


----------



## Nebido

Congrats @ DSDickson, beautyful watch.
If i hadn't already a similar styled Stowa Antea KS with silver dial and temperature-blued hands, i would go for a second Dekla Marine.
Nice pearl ray strap, could be a great combination with the Ruthenium dial version as well.

Regarding the original strap, had the black strap with my deck watch, i can second that.
Solid quality, appropriate to the price of the watch, but nothing special, a bit stiff and much to long, realy XXL-sized, last hole of the strap with a 6.70 inch wrist.

Regarding the timekeeping accuracy, in my case nothing less than impressive.
Own in since end of october and the watch is nearly spot on, gained less than 10 seconds in the last 35 days.
Currently i don't have to set it, it's perfectly balanced with mostly worn on the wrist and sometimes face down for the night.

If you are looking for a worthy leather strap, i can highly recommend the Hirsch Mariner (some pics in post #112).
Great attention to detail and craftsmanship, but more important, it is by far the most comfortable (so smooth and soft) leather strap i ever owned and some of them are triple the price of the Mariner.
It's not cheap, but at the lower end of the otherwise higher priced Hirsch strap collection.


----------



## cnj8w

Thank you, DSDickson--your wrist is the same as mine: I was worried the Dekla might be too big for me--but it looks great on you, so it should on me, too!

I hadn't realized the Unitas movement doesn't hack: but very glad yours is keeping such excellent time!

C



DSDickson said:


> Thanks guys. I do appreciate the votes of confidence.
> 
> cnj8w: My wrist is 16.5 cm - 16.75 cm. Ten hours in and it is spot on for time and given that it doesn't hack when 1st setting.
> 
> john marston: Nice enough presentation with typical stout Chinese wood box with creme pleather? ends. It is very tasteful and tightly crafted with embossed or laser graved logo and city. Finish and QC fits the value mark very well but just don't confuse it as fine cabinetry either. The outer slip box had some edge compression damage on top in one place even though it was multi-wrapped in bubble wrap which wasn't damaged. The cardboard shipping box was in excellent shape with all the rest nesting snugly inside. One inch extra space on the ends and half that on the sides and about one and three-quarters inch head room. I say well done on the packaging Dekla!
> 
> The leather band is not the clocks strong suit. It appears almost identical to one I have on a Chinese St 1901 Sea-gull. Again, well crafted but it doesn't wow me. Plus, it is woefully to long!!!
> 
> Lastly, the caseback is very clean and modest, it is devoid of any maker marks or the movement designation. No worry though as that "Hergestellt in Deutschland" on the exquisite face more that make up for anything lacking on the back!
> 
> All in all, this is a fabulous clock and a tremendous value. Thus, I am quite thrilled with this Deck watch. Dekla sure seems to have their act together!
> View attachment 15621893
> View attachment 15621894
> View attachment 15621895
> View attachment 15621896


----------



## Skellig

I have not looked forward so much to receiving a watch for a long time. It must be these continuous lockdowns but it finally arrived and it's been well worth the wait.
So I wanted a manual wind, a German made watch, Roman numerals, no date and a white dial. This has delivered it all in spades.

*PACKAGING. * It arrived well packed and the timber like box within the cardboard box was a nice unexpected touch which compares with some more expensive watches I have.








*DIMENTIONS. *These are my own measurements and not official measurements from Dekla.
Case width : 40mm. Height : 10mm. Lug to lug : 47mm. Lug width : 20mm. Weight with strap : 70g.









*MOVEMENT. *Is the tried and tested ETA/Unitas 6498-1. It does not hack but that's fine by me. Originally a pocket watch movement developed by Unitas in the 1960's. When Unitas became part of ETA the movement got an upgrade in the early 1990's. I have studied every video and piece of information I could find on this calibre which really adds to my enjoyment of this watch. Many high end manufacturers still use this movement and tweak and decorate it to a very high standard. However this one offered by Dekla is just perfect for me and it has a lovely winding action. There is just such a simple pleasure in winding a watch for a change. Accuracy is not a concern for me but having checked it after 24 hours it is extremely accurate which is an added bonus. I read somewhere that Dekla may be offering a higher grade of this movement in the future which may interest those of you interested in more decoration.








*STRAP. *There has been some criticism of the strap and even its length. The strap is adequate and more than acceptable at the price that this watch is being offered at. I intend to use the watch a dress watch so I ordered a Hirsch black lizard strap which gives it a more dressy look imho. Maybe Dekla might offer different strap options in the future and Boris might look at that.




















*CASE & DIAL. *The case has a polished bezel and lugs with the sides being brushed. The crown is unsigned as it's an onion crown. There is a small space on the centre of the crown where a symbol could have been put but I am glad that they did not. The silver dial is one of the highlights of the watch. The blued hands are just perfect for the dial and reading of time is easy. The blue colour can be seen in certain light. The printed Roman numerals are perfectly aligned. I like small details and Dekla have really impressed me with their attention to detail. Under the seconds dial the legend HERGESTELLT IN DEUTSCHLAND ( Made in Germany ) is written and because of that there are no minute markers there. However Dekla have aligned where the 30 minute marker would have been exactly between the I and the N in IN and thats not by accident.




















*CONCLUSION. *I have owned a few German watches before and they have never disappointed. Dekla would come in midway in those watches as I can not afford the high end German watches. I will say that this Dekla has exceeded my expectations and easily goes to the top of the list of the German watches that I have owned. It won't be my last Dekla and Boris and all at Dekla should be proud of what they are producing.


----------



## DSDickson

Skellig said:


> I have not looked forward so much to receiving a watch for a long time. It must be these continuous lockdowns but it finally arrived and it's been well worth the wait.
> So I wanted a manual wind, a German made watch, Roman numerals, no date and a white dial. This has delivered it all in spades.
> 
> *PACKAGING. * It arrived well packed and the timber like box within the cardboard box was a nice unexpected touch which compares with some more expensive watches I have.
> View attachment 15635857
> 
> 
> *DIMENTIONS. *These are my own measurements and not official measurements from Dekla.
> Case width : 40mm. Height : 10mm. Lug to lug : 47mm. Lug width : 20mm. Weight with strap : 70g.
> 
> View attachment 15635869
> 
> 
> *MOVEMENT. *Is the tried and tested ETA/Unitas 6498-1. It does not hack but that's fine by me. Originally a pocket watch movement developed by Unitas in the 1960's. When Unitas became part of ETA the movement got an upgrade in the early 1990's. I have studied every video and piece of information I could find on this calibre which really adds to my enjoyment of this watch. Many high end manufacturers still use this movement and tweak and decorate it to a very high standard. However this one offered by Dekla is just perfect for me and it has a lovely winding action. There is just such a simple pleasure in winding a watch for a change. Accuracy is not a concern for me but having checked it after 24 hours it is extremely accurate which is an added bonus. I read somewhere that Dekla may be offering a higher grade of this movement in the future which may interest those of you interested in more decoration.
> View attachment 15635894
> 
> 
> *STRAP. *There has been some criticism of the strap and even its length. The strap is adequate and more than acceptable at the price that this watch is being offered at. I intend to use the watch a dress watch so I ordered a Hirsch black lizard strap which gives it a more dressy look imho. Maybe Dekla might offer different strap options in the future and Boris might look at that.
> View attachment 15635906
> View attachment 15635910
> View attachment 15635912
> 
> 
> *CASE & DIAL. *The case has a polished bezel and lugs with the sides being brushed. The crown is unsigned as it's an onion crown. There is a small space on the centre of the crown where a symbol could have been put but I am glad that they did not. The silver dial is one of the highlights of the watch. The blued hands are just perfect for the dial and reading of time is easy. The blue colour can be seen in certain light. The printed Roman numerals are perfectly aligned. I like small details and Dekla have really impressed me with their attention to detail. Under the seconds dial the legend HERGESTELLT IN DEUTSCHLAND ( Made in Germany ) is written and because of that there are no minute markers there. However Dekla have aligned where the 30 minute marker would have been exactly between the I and the N in IN and thats not by accident.
> View attachment 15635936
> View attachment 15635937
> View attachment 15635938
> 
> 
> *CONCLUSION. *I have owned a few German watches before and they have never disappointed. Dekla would come in midway in those watches as I can not afford the high end German watches. I will say that this Dekla has exceeded my expectations and easily goes to the top of the list of the German watches that I have owned. It won't be my last Dekla and Boris and all at Dekla should be proud of what they are producing.


Great writeup Skellig.
Do I detect a subliminal theme here with all those red backgrounds and sleeves? Seems you really wanted a "red XII" after all! ?


----------



## Nebido

Lovely to see different configurations of the deckwatch and each with a unique charakter.
Silver dial with roman numerals looks very classy, dressy in a very classic, traditional style.
Silver dial, blued hands, red 12 or XII, for me would be the choice, if i want the maximum Marine/Deckwatch look.
Ruthenium dial, arabic numerals, white gold hands with Milanese, 40mm all dial contributes to this, has some sporty touch, but not so much of the pure, traditional Marine Uhr/Deckwatch feeling (silver dial/blued hands), on a fine leather strap it can look also very dressy and classic.
With the 6steel case, without polished bezel/lugs, saw some on leather strap here, it tends in the dressy, understatement direction.
A lot of facets of the deckwatch, until now i liked them all.
Would love to see a config with yellow gold hands in the future.


----------



## john_marston

Lovely! That eye candy movement in a 40mm case at that price is the biggest selling point imo. Really amazing. Dial is pretty too


----------



## Nebido

The movement realy has it's own charm, not only that winding it up is a pure joy, i love the relaxed, nearly stoic ticking of the Unitas.
It realy gives you the charm, sound + size, of a pocket watch movement @ your wrist in a classic, very traditional, but at the same time (case, size, shape, glass, finish) also contemporary way.

Unitas 6497/98 ticking


----------



## Skellig

DSDickson said:


> Great writeup Skellig.
> Do I detect a subliminal theme here with all those red backgrounds and sleeves? Seems you really wanted a "red XII" after all! ?


Ha ha DSDickson. Unfortunately my subliminal is not that sophisticated or by now I would have cracked the Lottery and it's a bunch of Lange's I would be posting about.


----------



## Watchmac

@Nebido, is this the Staib mesh bracelet Dekla offers as an upgrade on their site? I've been trying to research which bracelet they use and what the differences are (since there are quite a few different Staib bracelets of varying price STAIB German Mesh Watch Bracelets | Island Watch).

Have you been happy with it? And do you happen to know which model it is? Thanks!



Nebido said:


> Have a magical holiday season, but most important, stay healthy @ WuS Community all over the world.
> Deckwatch already dressed up (milanese strap) for the christmas days.
> View attachment 15603573
> 
> View attachment 15603575
> 
> View attachment 15603576
> 
> View attachment 15603577
> 
> On the 4th pic maybe you can get a sense of the numeral printing style.
> 
> It's not a flat print, the arabic numerals consist of multiple printing layers, multiple passes of printing, which gives them sometimes (direct sidelight = slight shadows) a slightly raised, three-dimensional look.
> View attachment 15603580


----------



## Nebido

I recently saw, that they now offer a Staib Mesh/Milanaise as a new strap/bracelet option for the deckwatch, but i don't know for sure which exact Staib model they offer.
The config.-picture with the mesh on the Dekla webpage isn't detailed enough to determine with 100% certainty.

Comparing the prices, S-2792-PB is the only Staib model i know in that price range, it is very, very likely the same one.
The other Staib mesh models are even a bit more massive (2793/2784), thicker and more expensive but with the same mesh structure and look as the 2792 or cheaper and less massive, thinner, less finely, with a cheaper looking mesh structure, cheaper clasps.

For absolute certainty, you should ask them which exact Staib model they offer, you should get a re-mail in a few days.

I paid 20,- € more than they ask for it, but when i ordered mine, there was only one shop with the option to choose between all sizes (S, M, L in 18, 20, 22, 24) + they had the polished and the satin finished version.
With a mesh you need the right size/size range (S, M, L) for you wrist, without links the size adaption is limited, only with the small range/few links at the clasp.

The Staib i use with my Dekla, is a S-2792-PB Steel polished, i purchased it separately last year, before i ordered the watch.
The deckwatch configuration that i have chosen, from the start was designed in my mind to match the look of a Milanaise/Mesh.
At the time i ordered my deck watch, they only had the black/brown leather strap.
So in my case the strap came before the Dekla deckwatch and the whole configuration was selected to match it.

I worked with some rudimentary picture collage, to visualize the watch + strap before my minds eyes, to get a impression of the watch @ Staib mesh with different configs of the dial, numerals, hand sets and so on, ended up with this one.
When i ordered my deckwatch, there where only a few Deckwatch owners, at this point no one with a Ruthenium dial and nearly no "real life imagery" of the watch, besides of the few Dekla pics, so i had to use things like that to get a better impression.


----------



## wkw

I’ve spoken with Dekla before a few months ago and I was told my the model number of the Staib milainiase bracelet they offer is 2792-1192.

Then I’d recommend to get official confirmation from Dekla. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchmac

I e-mailed them and this was their response: STEEL-2792-1192PBS and STEEL-2792-1192PBM

After measuring my existing steel band, which is 140mm, I ended up getting the STEEL-2792-1192PBM since STEEL-2792-1192PBS has a maximum length of 130mm



wkw said:


> I've spoken with Dekla before a few months ago and I was told my the model number of the Staib milainiase bracelet they offer is 2792-1192.
> 
> Then I'd recommend to get official confirmation from Dekla.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw

Watchmac said:


> I e-mailed them and this was their response: STEEL-2792-1192PBS and STEEL-2792-1192PBM
> 
> After measuring my existing steel band, which is 140mm, I ended up getting the STEEL-2792-1192PBM since STEEL-2792-1192PBS has a maximum length of 130mm


Thanks Watchmac for the additional information.

I guess PBM and PBS stand for medium length and short length respectively.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DSDickson

wkw said:


> Thanks Watchmac for the additional information.
> 
> I guess PBM and PBS stand for medium length and short length respectively.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Or matte and shiny ...  ?


----------



## wkw

DSDickson said:


> Or matte and shiny ...


Oh yes. That's right 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx

Nebido said:


> The movement realy has it's own charm, not only that winding it up is a pure joy, i love the relaxed, nearly stoic ticking of the Unitas.
> It realy gives you the charm, sound + size, of a pocket watch movement @ your wrist in a classic, very traditional, but at the same time (case, size, shape, glass, finish) also contemporary way.
> 
> Unitas 6497/98 ticking


I really like that Dekla use the 6498-1 - beating at 2.5Hz / 5 bps / 18,000 bph - rather than the 3 Hz / 6 bps / 21,600 bph 6498-2. It is rather brave to choose a slower movement in these days when groupthink holds that faster is better. I respect that boldness.


----------



## Skellig

I have tested this 3 times and getting 54 hours & 40 minutes out of a full wind of the watch which is impressive. Anyone else got this on the 6498-1?


----------



## Nebido

My first test, atm @ 51 hours & 30 minutes, still running. 
What impresses me even more with the 6498-1, the accuracy of my Dekla is nearly perfect.
Didn't had to reset the time since i got my deckwatch four month ago, never was away more than 20 seconds of the setting time 4 month ago.
On the wrist it is a tiny bit too slow (<1sec), on the desk (dial up) it is a tiny bit too fast (<1sec), which balances the movement perfectly with my wearing habit.
Mostly fully winded, hand winding is a joy with this watch, so i can't keep my hands off the onion crown, with frequent rewind.
The reason why i hesitated to test the power reserve.

Edit:

53 hours & 5 minutes, still running.
Should soon come to the end, but still impressive.


Started fully winded @ 15:00 / 3 pm, two days ago.
Stopped @ 22:10 & 58 seconds today.
55 hours & 10 minutes & 58 seconds
I'll give it a retry over the weekend.


----------



## DSDickson

Good data Skellig & Nebido! I haven't checked mine for run time. However, for accuracy mine is within specs: 1st five days +4.2 s/d; 2nd five days +5.3 s/d; last month +5.7 s/d. It has had 40% wrist time. To be honest, I had expected better but it isn't shameful either. Now my Dekla Pilot is a different story!


----------



## Nebido

Snowed in, more than 40cm in the last 10 hours with al lot of snowdrift.


----------



## Nebido

Nebido said:


> I'll give it a retry over the weekend.


Power Reserve of my deckwatch/6498-1 seems to be very stable.
Second try, fully wound, was 55 hours 24 minutes.


----------



## usclassic

Thank you all for posting as I am waiting for my white dial Marine. Alex told me the dial will be printed next week.

Here is my config


----------



## Sir-Guy

That looks like it'll be really sharp, @usclassic. Looking forward to photos when you get it in.


----------



## Skellig

I am so taken by this watch that I ordered another strap for it. I went for a Delugs Matte black alligator. It's my first Delugs and won't be my last. Superb quality, supple and so comfortable from the off. I think it turns a great watch into something special.


----------



## DSDickson

Great looking combo Skellig.


----------



## Skellig

DSDickson said:


> Great looking combo Skellig.


Thanks DSDikson, yes delighted with it.


----------



## john_marston

Skellig said:


> I am so taken by this watch that I ordered another strap for it. I went for a Delugs Matte black alligator. It's my first Delugs and won't be my last. Superb quality, supple and so comfortable from the off. I think it turns a great watch into something special.
> View attachment 15713158
> View attachment 15713159


That silver dial has a lovely texture! I have a Stowa that's supposed to have a silver plated dial and it doesn't look nearly as textured/sparkly as that.


----------



## PaddyChicago

Looks as if it would make a terrific, very handsome and very affordable dress watch for my 7" wrist.


----------



## Spiffy

These Dekla deck pieces are so tempting. argh


----------



## DSDickson

Spiffy said:


> These Dekla deck pieces are so tempting. argh


Just do it! Then you be extra spiffy, Spiffy!


----------



## Herb1953

Boy, that Delugs strap makes a really nice watch into the epitome of elegance.


----------



## PaddyChicago

Anyone with a bronze version: How well does the bronze case take a polish, say, with a Cape Cod cloth?


----------



## wkw

UPS just dropped this off.

I like this piece very much.

I'll take some pictures under the natural sunlight later...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchmac

My Deck Watch on Milanese Mesh finally came in! I asked if it was possible for a no logo (like the Fliegers) and they said it was no problem! Ordered mid January, arrived this past week. Overall quite pleased!


----------



## robi1138

Beautiful watches guys!

Has anyone gotten the black dial with bronze hands? Would love to see a pic.


----------

